# Usability issue



## MathieuV (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi there,

I've been researching for a few days and cant seem to get trough, so i decided to post here.

I have this Thinkpad p50s with intel/nvidia and some other cool stuff.

I really wanted to get into the bsd world and decided to give a shot at freebsd 11. I've installed with zfs encryption on a strip setup. So far no issues.

Once I boot i get thr geli prompt; so far so good; kb all working fine.

Then thats where the weird stuff happen:

Sometimes, but not all the time, i get another password prompt for the key, at that point i think there is an issue with the keyboard event or smthg cause it doesnt register my keypresses fully. After failing to provide the said, i get dropped to mountsmthg> prompt. I then proceed to hit a few keys on the kb and it doesnt register til i press the shift key and then all the keys appears one time.

When the system boot withtout asking me twice for the key, the responseness of the keyboard event is sometimes (1/3) not registering properly too.

Anyhow, after all theses beautiful events i managed to install xorg via pkg install xorg and well it doesnt recognize anything and refuses to start. I guess thats for another threat.

Now as this is a laptop, im trying to find a away i could get some pciconf or xorg log out here to show but , im not too sure how i can extract the info without a working kb


----------



## MathieuV (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, now apparently the problem has come back. 

For the first few reboots, I didn't needed to enter the key a second time, when it randomly asked for it, it worked, now it's back a refusing to accept my key input. I really don't know what to do.

I've put a passphrase that is a 22 chars long containing , lower-case, upper-case and !


----------

